
AI is already being creative - edmack
https://medium.com/sketchdeck-developer-blog/ai-is-already-being-creative-e2c1fd3a4c7d
======
natch
This article has the subtitle: "We may have robotic authors way before Skynet"

This is yet another example of oblivious, uninformed people breathlessly
describing as new, or as predictions, things that have already happened.

Probably long before the author was even born, robotic authors already
existed:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racter)

~~~
edmack
Thanks for reading and replying! By author I mean "that which writes books on
bestseller lists" as opposed to "that which outputs text". Hope that
clarifies.

~~~
natch
Yes I figured you would come back with something about what a "true" author is
or what is "truly" creative. My words, not yours, but your reply is in that
spirit.

If your basic point is that people underestimate the potential for creativity
by future AIs / programs / whatever we call them, I think you're right that
this underestimation is still happening, even though we have had creative
tools for many years doing way more than, as Picasso put it, only giving
answers.

